# Forum > Discussion > Mad Science and Grumpy Technology > Tech Help [HTTRACK] Copying a webpage

## thethird

Hi all, I would appreciate some help.

This coming months I need to do a lot of travel for work. While that happens I would like to be able to access reference information on some webpages. I have the biggest stuff print screened and saved, but it's a pain to deal with searches or then easily copy pasty-ing from it.

I have been looking at legal options to be able to make a local (offline) copy of a website. I have found Httrack which seems a tested option and was wondering if anyone has experience with using it. If so what settings would you recomend taking care off? I have been reading through the faq and the gides and I am not certain I understand everything correctly.

Alternatively has anyone used a different sort of legal program for this purpose?

Thanks!

----------

